# Turnigy brushless esc and motors



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Are the turnigy esc's and motors any good?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I have some of their tiny micro stuff. The motor has been good and I had the 18A car esc. I plugged in the program card when the esc was switched on and it fried. But before it fried it ran good. I recconmend just be carful when programming


----------

